# Cabins? Pictured Rocks or Sleeping Bear



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone have any reccomendations for cabins or cottages either in the Sleeping Bear area or the Pictured Rocks area.

I am looking for simple (cheap), quiet, relaxing, and secluded, preferably on a smaller inland lake (no motors would be ideal). My wife calls me the vacation Nazi, so we are going to take it slow and easy for a change. Relaxation is the goal.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

http://www.northwoods-retreat.com friends cabin about 8 miles from Munsing and pictured rocks. $500 weekly. only rental onsite and on a river. Cheapest private rental in the area.


----------



## qin45 (Oct 17, 2007)

looks pretty good, i would rather get one, not rent


----------



## ironman11 (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.exploringthenorth.com/colemans/resort.html

Stayed there last year, Bill and Michelle are great owners, cottages are old but clean. Right on Autrain lake, did well for pike and walleye too.


----------

